# Mali Litter due Mid April



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Just got done breeding Chaos to Mac, or more officially 

Vassiliev des Contes d'Hoffmann - RATP(K9), CGC, OFA Good, elbows normal 
x 
Dantero's Red River Rapids - FR lvl II, CGC, OFA Exc, elbows normal 

Both Mac and Chaos have huge grips, and are very forward in the protection, regardless of the pressure being put on them. Very confident dogs, socially and environmentally. Both of them jump maximum on the FR hurdle, quite a feat for Chaos considering her smaller size. The pups in this litter should be medium sized, with a few smaller or larger. Chaos has a tendency to produce medium/small but Mac has show to increase size in his pups, and should balance that out. Both dogs are very handler oriented. Both dogs have a lot of energy and are go, go, go when outside in the kennel, but they can come into the house and turn it right off, settling down for a nap or to play with a toy. 

Assuming she doesn't "blossom" to fast, Chaos will be competing for the second leg of her FRII in 3 weeks and Mac will be competing for his Brevet. Man, I can't believe it's that soon, I better get to training. 

There are videos online of Chaos and Mac at: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDBzaunJiGk - Chaos FRII protection 
http://www.rugpalnorth.com/videos/Chaos_FRI.wmv - Chaos FRI routine 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k56H2cRB1tI - Mac environmental work 
http://www.rugpalnorth.com/videos/mac_movie.wmv - Mac traning 

Mac and Chaos


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Did you get my puppy questionaire, Kadi? :wink: I'm also looking at a Dutch shepherd breeder who is getting ready to ultrasound her female on Thursday (Vrijheid Dutch Shepherds from Utah). That might work a little bit better for me time wise for the summer, but we'll see! Then again, my husband might bring me to my senses and talk me out of the whole thing. :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes! I will be waiting to see if this litter are little devils as well. Sandro is telling me that he wants to breed to Mac with Flip next time. Only two males out of this litter so none for me. sucks.


----------

